# Hotel pictures



## dc1964

Thought it would be nice for people to share photos of Hotels both on and off site.

This is Homewood Suites On I drive, taken from Pool area.
















The free beer offered at managers buffet Monday to Thursday.


----------



## dc1964

so no one has any pictures to post then?


----------



## paulh

well can honoslty say,thats a great photo of the free beer
More beer photos i say
Paulh


----------



## paulh

where is everyone or was it took early in mornning
Paulh


----------



## DisneyB2B

Here are a couple from our wedding last year at the YC






The day the where setting up for our wedding





One night walking back down the front of the hotel


----------



## UKDEB

Great idea.  I'll see if I can dig some out later.


----------



## DCLMan

Homewood Suites on I Drive

The pool.





Living room.





The view from our window.





The main bedroom.





The kitchen





The dining table/kitchen


----------



## UKDEB

Reunion Grande, Reunion Resort


----------



## comingtodisney

all i can say debbie is *WOW THAT LOOKS FANTASTIC*


----------



## UKDEB

comingtodisney said:


> all i can say debbie is *WOW THAT LOOKS FANTASTIC*


Without a shadow of a doubt, it's currently our favourite place in Orlando.  In actual fact, I can't believe we're not going to be staying there in November.  We're DVC members, though, so free accommodation is hard to beat!


----------



## Pinky166

I will dig some photos out.....Can we post DLRP resort photo's here too?


----------



## UKDEB

Oops!  Forgot to post pictures of the room.


----------



## UKDEB

Pinky166 said:


> I will dig some photos out.....Can we post DLRP resort photo's here too?



That would be great - I'd love to see them!


----------



## comingtodisney

*NOW NOW DEBBIE STOP TEASING*


----------



## UKDEB

The Ritz-Carlton, Grande Lakes


----------



## UKDEB

Rosen Shingle Creek


----------



## wayneg

Back to budget resorts Deb, I will lower the tone 
These are Fairfield Inn LBV


----------



## dc1964

ok UK DEB, you win cant compete with those hotels, Makes Homewood suites look very average. where exactly are they?


----------



## wayneg

2 Bed Condo, Windsor Hills


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## wayneg

Courtyard By Marriott, LBV. Pool


----------



## UKDEB

They might be budget, Wayne, but they look immaculate - I'd happily stay there!


----------



## UKDEB

dc1964 said:


> ok UK DEB, you win cant compete with those hotels, where exactly are they?


LOL!  Reunion Grande is at the Ginn Reunion Resort about 6 miles due south of WDW.  The Ritz-Carlton, Grande Lakes is near Sea World.  The Rosen Shingle Creek is 2 miles from Pointe Orlando near the Convention Center (currently more-or-less on its own on fairly recently broken ground).  The Ritz-Carlton and Rosen Shingle Creek are actually very close to one another.


----------



## UKDEB

Fab pictures, Claire - I can just about make out both rooms we've stayed in!


----------



## wayneg

UKDEB said:


> They might be budget, Wayne, but they look immaculate - I'd happily stay there!



Like I have always said, some people like yourselves make the hotel part of the holiday and enjoy the luxury, others like myself see it as somewhere to sleep for the night and get away from, we never use any resort facilities. Florida is best place in the world at catering for eveyone.

In post #18 there is a Pooh bear on the bed, he has been on every trip since DS was born, In 13 years he has been abroad 47 times. Xmas will clock up his 50th, maybe we should have a party to celebrate.


----------



## Pinky166

UKDEB said:


> Fab pictures, Claire - I can just about make out both rooms we've stayed in!



It's a lovely resort isn't it.

I don't know why but I don't think I took a picture of the room  or at least if I did then I must have deleted it! If you've got one Deb then could you post it please?


----------



## Pinky166

wayneg said:


> In post #18 there is a Pooh bear on the bed, he has been on every trip since DS was born, In 13 years he has been abroad 47 times. Xmas will clock up his 50th, maybe we should have a party to celebrate.



That is so sweet....I hope your DS continues to take him on his holidays for ever more.


----------



## wayneg

Pinky166 said:


> That is so sweet....I hope your DS continues to take him on his holidays for ever more.



Can't imagine ever leaving him, Its the only thing DS puts in the case. He turns 14 on Saturday, just like me will never grow up. 

Sorry off topic but a couple more pics of him on Disney cruise, getting readdy to go to evening show and waiting for us to return from a day ashore.


----------



## UKDEB

Pinky166 said:


> I don't know why but I don't think I took a picture of the room  or at least if I did then I must have deleted it! If you've got one Deb then could you post it please?



The first time we stayed, in May, 2003, we had a lovely room (to the left of Thirsty Fish in your second photo).  It had a big balcony and shutters between the bedroom and bathroom.  The bathroom had a huge tub and separate shower.  Elder dd somehow managed to wipe an entire memory card, comprising all our PBH shots.  We have video footage, but no photos.  

In July, 2004, our room was nowhere near as nice.  It was on the opposite side of the bay and, again, on the top floor with views towards HRH, but we didn't feel inspired to take any photos of the room.


----------



## TOONMADLAD

A couple of pics of Cypress pointe grande villas 2 bed


----------



## saratogagirl

These are all brilliant photos, what a great thread, I love looking at all the hotes, nice idea.  I will post some later , I am a sad puppy so they will mostly be of Saratoga, I also have a few of All Star Music I think ...


----------



## Red-Snapper

V good idea for a thread and very nice pictures.

Must see if I can wok out how to post some.


----------



## wayneg

Pinky166 said:


> Here are a few from Animal Kingdom Lodge...



Thanks Claire, I will take some of inside the room next month if you don't find them, staying there for 3 nights after our cruise.


----------



## Babyboo

Here's some of the Portofino rooms


----------



## Babyboo

and the Grand Floridian


----------



## Babyboo

Debbie,  I have always wanted to stay the the Ritz Carlton, but now my kids have got the Disney bug I find it hard to fit in.

But looking at your photos of Renuion Grande I may have to change my mind.  What sort of room was that you stayed in?  

How do they compare to the Ritz Carlton ?

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## Pinky166

wayneg said:


> Thanks Claire, I will take some of inside the room next month if you don't find them, staying there for 3 nights after our cruise.



Thanks Wayne...if your room is the same layout as ours was then I might have to pinch a copy for my photo album!


----------



## UKDEB

Babyboo said:


> Debbie,  I have always wanted to stay the the Ritz Carlton, but now my kids have got the Disney bug I find it hard to fit in.
> 
> But looking at your photos of Renuion Grande I may have to change my mind.  What sort of room was that you stayed in?
> 
> How do they compare to the Ritz Carlton ?


The Reunion Grande is a condo hotel, and you can choose either a one or two bed unit with a lounge/kitchen/dining area.  At the Ritz-Carlton we stayed in a regular hotel room, although suites are available.  We were lucky enough to stay at both (as well as Rosen Shingle Creek) shortly after they opened so, not only was everything shiny new, but we got unbelievably great rates.  Reunion Grande still has that newness in its favour over the Ritz-Carlton.  I absolutely adore Reunion (we also have 3 villa stays under our belts), but I would also happily stay at the Ritz-Carlton again.  The service there is second to none.


----------



## UKDEB

I'm loving everyone's photos - what a great resource!  It's definitely worthy of "sticky" status, but I think we should hold off until activity wanes - sticking threads sometimes has the effect of killing them.


----------



## Claire L

DVC AKV - studio 




































Claire


----------



## Claire L

DVC SSR - studio 















































Claire


----------



## Claire L

WDW POFQ -































Claire


----------



## Claire L

HRH Club King room -




























Claire


----------



## Claire L

RPR Club King room -


























Claire


----------



## Claire L

PBH King room water view -









































Claire


----------



## Shazzie B

wayneg said:


> Like I have always said, some people like yourselves make the hotel part of the holiday and enjoy the luxury, others like myself see it as somewhere to sleep for the night and get away from, we never use any resort facilities. Florida is best place in the world at catering for eveyone.
> 
> In post #18 there is a Pooh bear on the bed, he has been on every trip since DS was born, In 13 years he has been abroad 47 times. Xmas will clock up his 50th, maybe we should have a party to celebrate.




I spotted him-big Pooh fan. we have a similar bear - Cassie from Build -a -bear been on every holiday with my daughter - it has more clothes than I do Definately have a party for Pooh-loads of honey


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Claire - great photos of all the UO hotels   - out of interest which hotel did you like the best and why??


----------



## Claire L

amystevekai&bump said:


> Claire - great photos of all the UO hotels   - out of interest which hotel did you like the best and why??



We preferred PBH as a hotel, great pool and so relaxing plus they have the spa there  For Club level we preferred RPR to HRH as the lounge is so nice.

Claire


----------



## Red-Snapper

Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress
































Will try and get some better ones of the rooms when we go in August.











View from the room looking towards Epcot, MGM and MK (Epcot Globe on the left, Contemporary on the right)


----------



## traceycooper

All Stars Music 







[/IMG]






[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## wickesy




----------



## wickesy




----------



## JohnnySharp2

Great thread , I am absolutely gutted I cannot post images of our earlier hotel stays as most of our holidays over the past few years have been in villas.
I have some wonderful camcorder tapes of Joshua's early years and would love to have photos of them too staying at the likes of the Rosen Center hotel.
Playing in the pool when he was a baby etc  

A few from 2006 holiday below:

Boardwalk 1 bedroomed interior (a bit shabby to be honest, very fond memories of the dodgy leg on the coffee table....not) Josh less than happy on the 2nd photo! - numerous failed attempts at putting that lamp shade straight! wonder if those curtains have been washed now....stop it Johnny this is a happy thread for 'happy memories'.................








Boardwalk balcony - more cheerful now! (probably the loss of one of his 'baby teeth' helped)




Boardwalk Balcony views - 2nd image watching someone get ripped off by the tune of at least $5 numerous times over for 'baggage carrying etc'








Boardwalk itself




Beach Club...or is it Yacht Club?




Dolphin views








Dolphin, or is it Swan? beach




Pool/runway view from Hyatt Regency MCO


----------



## Red-Snapper

Anyone got any more pics ??


----------



## epcot1stfave

Here are a few we have. 




Riverside view from the mansions





Riverside room





Lobby of the Dolphin





View from our balcony looking to the Boardwalk





Me in Dolphin room
Sure to have some more  somewhere
Johnny Sharp, it was the Swan beach.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not great pics, we were disappointed how dark the rooms were but the resort was great, the gardesn and pool area especially nice 
Sheraton Vistana Villages (near Premium Outlets)


























The master suite





The second bathroom















Excuse the mess!


----------



## UKDEB

The whole place looks lovely, Joanne - including the room!


----------



## JohnnySharp2

I have often wondered what the Vistana looked like as we have thought about staying there.
Looks nice.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

JohnnySharp2 said:


> I have often wondered what the Vistana looked like as we have thought about staying there.
> Looks nice.



I agree - we often consider it too - and I must say - it looks great to me!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

We were in the section that was considered the older bit - I think the newer section is called "The Keys" and the rooms are lighter and more brightly decorated.  It also had another lovely pool area to itself.
Lovely resort overall and great location IMO.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

PoppyAnna said:


> We were in the section that was considered the older bit - I think the newer section is called "The Keys" and the rooms are lighter and more brightly decorated.  It also had another lovely pool area to itself.
> Lovely resort overall and great location IMO.




If memory serves me correctly, I believe it was a great price as well wasn't it?? 

Me being as stupid as I am!!  - I think that was the reason we didn't go with it in the end as I was worried that it looked too good to be true!!   - But from your report/pictures I'd definitely give it a serious look!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

amystevekai&bump said:


> If memory serves me correctly, I believe it was a great price as well wasn't it??
> 
> Me being as stupid as I am!!  - I think that was the reason we didn't go with it in the end as I was worried that it looked too good to be true!!   - But from your report/pictures I'd definitely give it a serious look!!



Hi Amy,
We had a two bed unit but to be honest I can't remember how much it was but the room was lovely and spacious. The four of us (2ads 2kids) went with my Mum.  Mum and eldest DD shared the room with two doubles and full ensuite and Myself, DH and youngest DD (then in a cot) took the master suite with it's whirlpool bath and shower ensuite (pictured).  The living area was large with sofa, two armchairs and wet bar.   The kitchen had everything you would expect.
Now we only go in villas but if we didn't I would definately go back.
Quick to Disney and Seaworld just straight "up the road".
Security good too


----------



## amystevekai&bump

PoppyAnna said:


> Hi Amy,
> We had a two bed unit but to be honest I can't remember how much it was but the room was lovely and spacious. The four of us (2ads 2kids) went with my Mum.  Mum and eldest DD shared the room with two doubles and full ensuite and Myself, DH and youngest DD (then in a cot) took the master suite with it's whirlpool bath and shower ensuite (pictured).  The living area was large with sofa, two armchairs and wet bar.   The kitchen had everything you would expect.
> Now we only go in villas but if we didn't I would definately go back.
> Quick to Disney and Seaworld just straight "up the road".
> Security good too




Sounds great to me   - I didn't really enjoy our villa this year and security was a factor - so this would sound like a great solution for a future trip (I've got 2010 sorted in my head accomodation wise - but perhaps this would be good for the year after!!  - nothing like planning ahead )


----------



## Red-Snapper

The one big drawback I found with Vistana Villages was the paper thin walls.

Maybe we were unlucky but you could hear everything said next door and work out where they were in the room by listening to their footsteps.

I am a light sleeper and for me it was a major problem.


----------



## bazzanoid

Great pics!!  I haven't got any hotel pics to share on the computer   I can only share villa pics, but each place is different and if i advertise this one too much it might be considered a commercial plug lol!!


----------



## sandshal

Hi there,

Been to the Vistana Villages twice now and absolutely love it! locations fantastic, lovely and quiet, picturesque, to be honest faultless!  Priced up for this August and the cheapest I could get a 2 bed unit for 2 weeks was £1400 accommodation only, if you're lucky and book early you may be able to book through BA or Virgin for under £1000 or Deams unlimited have some good rates too.  Just a little too much this year with the price of the VA flights for August 

Leaving in 7 days time and will be spending 2 weeks at a friends villa, 1 night at Universal (Portofino) for my birthday and tagging on 2 nights at the Hard Rock at the end -but will definately be back to the Vistana *Villages* sometime soon


----------



## dc1964

love the universal resort hotels, great pics


----------



## disneyholic family

i LOVE this thread!!
thanks everyone for posting all these amazing pictures...


----------



## tigger300686

Great thread, it's nice to be able to nose at the hotels and see what other options there are to onsite


----------



## Debs Hill

What an amazing thread! Just loving seeing all these photos! Great idea! Have to say that the Reunion Grande looks amazing Deb, but like you we are DVC members so paying cash for anything now is harder to justify! ha! ha! 

Would love to see more photos of all the different room types at the Universal hotels as currently trying to decided which one to stay at!!!! All help gratefully received!
Debxx


----------



## dc1964

dont know anything about DVC, seen the booths, are they expensive, what are the benefits. Dont really do Disney anymore, kids too old (20 and 18), is there a simoilar Universal thing, any advice would be  appreciated, think it fits in with context of thread, Great pictures eveyone.


----------



## luke

Red-Snapper said:


> Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress
> 
> 
> Will try and get some better ones of the rooms when we go in August.



Thanks for those, we stay there for our wedding in October, looks very nice


----------



## LORNA ANN

Love This Thread Looking At All The Different Resorts That People Vacation In. We Too Have Dvc So Always Tend To Stay In Disney But Still Like To Enjoy Nosing Round Other Peoples Resort Because You Never Know Maybe In The Future We Will Get In An Extra Visit & Stay Some Where Else


----------



## dc1964

Parc Corniche in Hurricane ( forget its name sept 2004)
















it was my 40th Birthday and i was drunk....its not every birthday you can sit in a jacuzzi in a hurricane


----------



## Frances999

Here are some GF pictures from our stays. I have lots more of the Polynesian, Yacht Club, Portofino, HRH, AKL and Boardwalk Inn too, but since ImageStation shut down it will take me a while to get them all uploaded.


----------



## wideeyes

Disneyland Hotel Paris -Castle Club
















Main Hotel


----------



## pigspacey




----------



## pigspacey




----------



## Lizzy Lemon

Yacht Club

Arrival





Lobby












Our room








Outside shots


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

Yacht Club concierge lounge




















Grand Floridian (just a visit!)


----------



## luke

Wow the Yacht Club looks beautiful - like DLRP's Newport Bay (on a much bigger scale! - well looks it, i don't know which is the bigger of the 2) from the outside, but a million times more beautiful on the inside


----------



## Sundariel

This is the front of the All Star Music






Thats it for my hotel photos, which is rubbish. I should have taken more! 

Just means i have to go back.....


----------



## Tink2312

Buena Vista Palace DTD (excuse the mess - it was check-out day (well that's my story and I'm sticking to it  )

























Our room overlooked DTD and Epcot in one direction and MK in the other.


----------



## Debs Hill

loving these photos, so great to see where everyone has stayed! Anymore?!!
Debsx


----------



## wayneg

Forgot about this thread, a few pics from August at AKL. 
2 Inside room, 2 from balcony and 1 of the pool.


----------



## islandmum

heres the Hyatt at the aiport, top floor, 9th I think, deluxe double room.


----------



## Babyboo

Here's some of the detail in a Dr Suess Kids Suite at the Portofino Bay Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

Just love this thread and everyone's photos


----------



## darthtatty

lots of great pics everyone, fab!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Just found this thread and thought I would contribute. We stayed at the newly opened(ish) LBV Resort and Spa June just gone and it was amazing. We will definately be staying there again when we go back!!































We had been reliably imformed by Dis, to request a room in building 5 on a top floor and it was definately worth it. The view was spectacular, we could see DTD, the Contempory, a bit of the castle, The Tower of Terror, Space Mountain, and the Swan and Dolphin, as well as Kraken from Sea World, and a bit of Universal!! We could also see the MK fireworks, the Epcot fireworks, the Universal fireworks and some of the Sea World ones... it was fab 

This is the view:


----------



## robb01

That looks like a really nice place to stay, might look into that

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://1person1million.com/pages/824/"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://1person1million.com/pages/824/"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>


----------



## lizbro

great pics of the lbvr&s ,really looking forward to going there


----------



## stephensmum

Really enjoyed looking at the pics.


----------



## Claire L

Here are some pictures from our standard view Boardwalk Inn room in February 2009, this was a recently refurbished room -



















































The quiet pool -






And the main pool -





















Claire


----------



## jackieleanne

Great pictures everyone that boardwalk room is lovely and the akl looks lovely.


----------



## bombhead444

UKDEB your photos are fantastic.WOW!!


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

AKL July 2009 









































This is the shower curtain.





The view from our room (had to include this didn't I)


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Aww great photos. I sat on those rocking chairs in my wedding dress at the end of my big day. Happy memories


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

WDW Polynesian Hotel
Taken throughout the duration of our stay, some in the early morning, some later in the day.


We haven't stayed in many hotel rooms but this is by far the largest we've ever had, we are used to living on top of each other in our folding camper!!!






Desk lamp, there is a hidden Mickey on the sticky out bits on the hat:confused2





The wardrobes, the first one contained the safe which was quite large, the middle section behind the doors contains the fridge.  The shelf above housed the coffee making things.






Bathroom mirror






Do I need to explain this is the shower:






The lamp doesn't come with the dangly bits, they were a gift from my pen friend.






Sofa and TV area





Entrance to Captain Cooks, the refillable drinks machines were just around to the left past the tills.






Wasn't this quiet very often! Seating area in Capt. Cooks.






To the left of my head is little plastic boxes of cereal, in the fridges are cartons of milk, milkshakes, fruit, yoghurts.  






Hot food order and collection point.





Art shop in lobby






Inside Boutiki






No comment - who's the most attractive:erm:


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

We'd been here all week and while waiting for the taxi to take us to the airport for our journey home we spotted the hidden Mickey in the floor!


----------



## wayneg

A few pics of our recent 2 night stay at Regal Sun Resort DTD.
Upgraded to tower room, no idea what the outer rooms were like but the tower room was good, shame we were without hot water for the only full day we were there. Great for £25/night though.


























Great views from the room.










had to zoom in a bit for this one.


----------



## wayneg

Old Key West Studio, already posted in my thread but will add here also.


----------



## Reno27

Hi, guys, I'm new here
When I see many pictures here, I wonder how much does it cost to stay at nice hotel like that. Do you guys know where I can get estimated cost for accommodation at UK?


----------



## millys

From our Christmas 2008 trip.

2 x Bed Villa at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## millys

From our Christmas 2008 trip.

1 x Bed Villa at Animal Kingdom Lodge

Dining area





View from patio door





View from Kitchen





TV & Wardrobe in bedroom





King bed





Sink area





Bath/Shower





Balcony





View from balcony at day break - very warm & misty morning.





Giraffe taken at feeding time from balcony





Zoomed out from balcony





Milly


----------



## quackersnaps

How about Hotels from Disneyland Resort in California!

Here is the Disneyland Hotel:


The biggest of the 2 pools and the Magic Building behind, there are 3 buildings in total:







Remote Control Boats with the Lost Bar and Hook's Pointe Restaurant behind:







There was a wedding in this area one day:







Waterfalls







As you walk in the Entrance:







Old Photos:







Steakhouse 55 - The best and most expensive restaurant!












Our Room:







Great hotel, just walk through Downtown Disney and you reach the 2 Parks.


----------



## quackersnaps

Also the Grand Californian!


Entrance:












Lobby:







Story Teller's Cafe - Character Breakfast and Buffet in the Evening












One of the 3 Pools:







Our Room - We overlooked California Adventure:







This hotel is also great! Closest one to the parks with it's own private entrance into California Adventure. Very convenient to get soaked on the river rapids then go back to the hotel to change!


----------



## quackersnaps

Here are some photos of Bay Lake Tower from our stay in August.


Lobby:







Entrance:

































Tennis Courts:







Our Room: Forgot to take a photo of the bedroom when it wasn't a mess so just the bathroom / kitchen areas. We stayed in a studio which was a strange design with the shower/toilet in one room and sink/kitchen in the other, kind of awkward layout.












View from the top:







Great Hotel! Definitely would stay there again with easy access to Magic Kingdom and you can use the facilities in the Bay Lake and the Contemporary. Great view of the fireworks from the top of the hotel as well!


----------



## quackersnaps

Here are a few photos from the Newport Bay Club in Disneyland Paris.







View down to the swimming pool, there is an outdoor and indoor pool:







View towards Disney Village and Pool Building:







Our Room:

















Great hotel and the one we always used to stay in, in the summer (as we liked the walk to the parks) when we went to DLP almost every year when we lived in the UK. When we went at Christmas time we stayed in the Disneyland Hotel as it is right at the entrance.


----------



## rpbert1

RPR room view POOl and IOA in the distance






RPR Lobby






RPR entrance






King Suite RPR 











PBH Villa Pool






Hot tub Villa Pool






PBH at night
















PBH King suite






DON CESAR - St. Petes Beach






King Suite room


----------



## dc1964




----------



## gemmybear83

*Wilderness Lodge Concierge Level*


----------



## gemmybear83

Coronado Springs


----------



## mcarthur205

Floridays Resort, International Drive (next to Premium Outlets).


----------



## mcarthur205

Beach Club Villas.
















View from balcony.


----------



## theSweetness182

As I have some views of our hotels at Disneyland Paris...
[Sorry if it was not meant to be posted in this thread.]






 Me in our Disneyland Hotel Room.






 Our messy room...oops!






 The lobby.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eK-haeVlg6Y&hl=en_US&fs=1?color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eK-haeVlg6Y&hl=en_US&fs=1?color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## theSweetness182

And this is our time at the Disney Hotel Santa Fe.















<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X282UegWR78&hl=en_US&fs=1?color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X282UegWR78&hl=en_US&fs=1?color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## bonnaroomama

Babyboo, I am a Yankee lurking on the UK threads. Disney trip's in less than a week and I am so taken with Disney fever I am skipping through all the threads.

Was that pretty tree part of your room, or did you order it, bring it, etc.? Thanks. 

(We usually are at Disney around Christmas time, so curious)



Babyboo said:


> and the Grand Floridian


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Wow, been a while since anyone posted there photos on here so thought I would add some from our trip in 2009. Hopefully get this thread going again! 

Here's some photos of our 1 Bed Villa at Saratoga Springs. We were so lucky to get to stay here as we had originally booked a Studio but got upgraded at check-in! 
















Our view...


----------



## UKDEB

I love looking through this thread.  Thought I'd add some of the JW Marriott Marquis in Miami where we stayed in March.  Does anyone else have any to share?


----------



## Elena12

Photos are awesome . Thank you for sharing such nice pictures.


----------



## UKDEB

Welcome to the boards, Elena12.   Are you currently planning a trip?


----------



## Emma1987

Hey everyone! Any recent photos of the Buena Vista Palace Hotel?


----------



## LORNA ANN

Love looking at all the resort photo's ......anyone got any new ones ?


----------



## Disneymad

Hmmm...

6 months since the last picture - can't have that!

'Unfortunately' I'm DVC so don't often get to stay out of those resorts (I know, poor me, LOL), but I try to slip in some split stays when I can and ofc, got plenty of pics of the DVC places. I also love to visit the resorts lots so have plenty of outside shots to share as well at some point when I stop slacking!

Will just post some piccies from my stay last year at Port Orleans Riverside for now - will post more soon and hopefully this will inspire other people to post pics as I think this is an awesome thread and I want to see more too! 

King size bedroom 







A bit bigger than normal room I think, even accounting for the fact there's only the 1 bed







And I think all King rooms are on a corner, so you get 2 windows either side of the corner - lots of light! And I enjoyed looking out of them while cooling down in the late afternoon as there were lots of squirrels running around too...








My building at night, we were ground floor right on that corner in the middle of building 38 - this is in the Alligator Bayou area of the resort.







The theming near the river taxi dock to Downtown Disney







The main building from the dock side. Inside is Boatwrights and the food hall. They have carriage rides start from outside there too.







Riverside Pagoda should you want to rest your feet when wandering from the Mansions.








We only stayed 3 nights but came away really impressed (more so than our stay at the Polynesian our previous trip) - wouldn't hesitate to go back, lovely resort!


----------



## Emma1987

Cool pictures!


----------



## linzdr

Excellent photos! Especially the OKW ones as we are staying there for the first time in September!


----------



## Emma1987

I'd love to stay in OKW 


_Posted from  Disney  Forums  Reader for Android_


----------



## Tara2004

Boardwalk, Garden view, March 2013 

*Balcony view.*







*Night shot*












 Studio room. ( Sofa bed was very comfortable. )





Outside. ( So bright dd couldn't look at the camera )





We have more footage on our journey video if you are waning to see the room layout. Its just at the end of the video.


*LINK....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKuO983q43w


----------



## thestevied

Great photos Tara! We're going to the yacht club for the first time in September. Been to the dolphin before but that's it. We love the boardwalk area soooo much and love being close to Epcot. 

Hope we can make it to the boardwalk resort one day!!


----------



## Tara2004

Its quite loud during the garden festival, and same with the food and wine. I do think I can put up with the noise with that wonderful view and quick walk.


The yacht club looks beautiful. We wanted to stay at the beach club, but through davids vacation club the beach club was all taken. Its a lot quieter over that side.


----------



## thestevied

Tara2004 said:


> Its quite loud during the garden festival, and same with the food and wine. I do think I can put up with the noise with that wonderful view and quick walk.
> 
> The yacht club looks beautiful. We wanted to stay at the beach club, but through davids vacation club the beach club was all taken. Its a lot quieter over that side.



Yeah I thought it looked a bit loud if you're staying at boardwalk. Think I'd still love it though, looks like a great atmosphere. Can you hear any noise from your room? Have you ever been to jellyrolls? We've been watching youtube clips and think it looks amazing. Can't wait to try it there.


----------



## Tara2004

No never went to jellyrolls, but heard the suckers come home from it at 2 am.lol But that's ok if I was part of the crowd. 

It was pretty good with the doors closed on the boardwalk. I think one time we had a street pro-former at 10 pm. It was quite loud. Thats was on the weekend I think.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

These are few from our stay at The Yacht Club last October





The bathroom area with Josh "grooming" himself 




The view from our balcony looking toward the International Gateway into Epcot




the bedroom area




Illumination fireworks from our balcony




The bus stop area


----------



## MrsJobba1

1 bedroom boardwalk villas 

This is our home DVC resort and I love it here. 





View from balcony ( we could see fireworks from Epcot at night) 













I loved this bath, you could open the shutters and watch the tv in the bedroom , great for soaking after the parks with a glass of vino !


----------



## MrsJobba1

1 bedroom Saratoga Springs

This is our other home resort


----------



## MrsJobba1

1 bedroom villa at Kidani Village


----------



## laura_<3

Some photos from our stay at Port Orleans Riverside back in 2012.


----------



## Dimplenose

We stayed at All Star Movies last year.  This was our 4th stay at an All Star but the first time with a fridge (or should I say fridgette?)








It didn't hold much - that was an individual bottle of cola 20oz perhaps.





The safe was also quite wee but we managed to fit in a few smaller gadgets.  That woolly cover is on an  Tab 3.





An older photo from 2009 which may give a better clue to the size of the safe.


----------



## BagOLaughs

I've got lots of photos to share of the Tokyo Disneyland Hotel hopefully I can do this in 3 posts. We stayed her November 2014.

First we'll start with the outside...

at nighttime - ohhhhhh, pretty lights

This was the view from our hotel room - we could just about see the castle and the volcano!

View down into the courtyard


View of the middle of the building of the courtyard 

View with our back to the entrance facing the monorail station
Just in case you've forgotten where you are...


This is the "front" of the hotel. This is where you wait for the bus to the airport. We had our very own top hat wearing porter  (and because this is Japan you don't have to worry about tips)
This is the fountain outside the front of the hotel.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Post two - the common areas of the hotel


Facing the exit towards the park. What a lovely fountain.


This is the lift up to the top floors
 

This is the inside of the lift which is... extremely luxurious (for an elevator!)


This is me trying to be arty... love those mickeys either side of the fountain.
 
So often we forget to look up! So this is the ceiling.
 
View down into the lobby, the chandeliers are beautiful and sparkly... i like sparkly
 
Another small bit of decoration, cute!
 

And of course Mickey and Minnie are here too.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Final post... the room. We had a non alcove standard room on the 3rd floor. 




The bathroom was split into 3 - bath/shower, sink and fancy but slightly scary Japanese Toilet.



Toiletries heaven!

 

Well hello Fantasia Fish, this is what decorated the doors of the shower room.
 

We had a nice big sofa in our room.


This was also the trip that Duffy finally got some friends of his own, say hello Shellie May and Gelatoni
 
Some of the decoration between the beds.

 

This was my favorite detail, its the wardrobe from Beauty and the Beast (aka Madame de la Grande Bouche)

 

Some other cute details above the kettle (strange looking kettle!)

 

I hope that was enjoyable for everyone to see.


----------



## wayneg

Great pics


----------



## BagOLaughs

Ok I've got some more. This time of Port Orleans Riverside - May 2014. Ready? Here we go...

Looking towards the quick service resturant
 

Just outside the reception area
 

Beautiful gazebo with roses... so romantic
 

One of the Bayou buildings we stayed in 

One of the mansion style buildings 
This is a wider view of the one above.


Boats! lots and lots of Boats and also the dock for the boat down to Downtown Disney


And two pictures of the room... looking towards the door with my quite grumpy looking BF
 
And the rest of the room. I really liked this room. It was such a lovely "home" for our holidays. I especially loved the Louis cushions on the bed.


----------



## BagOLaughs

I've also got a couple of POFQ which we walked to quite a bit.

The first view of the hotel when walking along the river/canal



The feel of the streets is really fantastic


Am I still in central Florida?



I wouldn't stay here, it seems like they've got a major problem with pests in the pool area, specifically a big sea snake/monster thing. Although to be fair to the resort, cast member King Triton seems to be trying to get things under control.


Its still a pretty cool pool


----------



## Princess Leia

*Hard Rock Hotel (July 2015)*

*Standard Room*
*


































*


----------



## baylie666

I only have pictures of AoA Little Mermaid which i am sure has been posted to death.


----------



## SpencerOrg

We stayed off property last August at the Lake Beuna Vista Resort Village and Spa which is a firm favourite of Virgin Holidays. 

Rather than lots of room photos here is my room tour video.


----------



## thestevied

Some of the boardwalk area when we stayed at the yacht club. Defo my fave resort so far. Nice one of the dolphin too.


----------



## petals

Great pictures


----------



## LucieR

Would love to see pics of Poly x


----------

